# how to train golden to become a guard dog?



## wsisu

Hi, I have just gotten a 6 month old golden retriever yesterday, and already found a problem. 

he doesn't bark at all, and seems to be very friendly to anyone he sees. That is a huge problem for me because I wanted a guard dog that's very responsive to strangers, or at least bark to alert me. 

Is there any way to train him to become a guard dog that barks if there are strangers at the door outside the house, or any of the family member is being threatened? It is my first time owning a dog so I have zero experience in training, would it be effective if i give local training facilities a try? Thanks.


----------



## Pointgold

wsisu said:


> Hi, I have just gotten a 6 month old golden retriever yesterday, and already found a problem.
> 
> he doesn't bark at all, and seems to be very friendly to anyone he sees. That is a huge problem for me because I wanted a guard dog that's very responsive to strangers, or at least bark to alert me.
> 
> Is there any way to train him to become a guard dog that barks if there are strangers at the door outside the house, or any of the family member is being threatened? It is my first time owning a dog so I have zero experience in training, would it be effective if i give local training facilities a try? Thanks.


It would seem that you got yourself a GOLDEN RETRIEVER. And, he's acting like a Golden Retriever is supposed to. If his being friendly to everyone is a problem, it's the wrong breed for you. Goldens are not guard dogs.


----------



## cubbysan

Sorry, if you wanted a guard dog, you have the wrong breed. Mine now that they are adults, will bark if something strange is going on, but to them mostly everybody is a new friend.

I think if there was true danger, any dog would try to protect their owner, but a golden hunting and companion breed, not a guardian or watch dog breed. You can't change that type of temperment.


----------



## vjm1639

I thought this post was a joke. Golden's are precious loving animals.....they love everyone. They are NOT guard dogs.


----------



## Laurie

Firstly, welcome to the forum!!

I think if you do some research into Goldens, nowhere will you see it stated that Goldens will make good guard dogs. Yes, my dogs are responsive to strangers....they bark, wag their tails and run off to get their toys!

If you're looking for a guard dog, I would return the Golden to whomever you purchased him/her from and look to another breed.


----------



## mylissyk

Unfortunately if you wanted a guard dog, you picked the wrong breed. Golden Retrievers are typically called clowns, and they generally love everyone. You might be able to teach him to bark if someone comes to your house, but being a Golden Retriever he will want to be friends with everyone he meets. 

This is copied from the the Golden Retriever breed standard:

*Temperament*
Friendly, reliable, and trustworthy. Quarrelsomeness or hostility towards other dogs or people in normal situations, or an unwarranted show of timidity or nervousness, is not in keeping with Golden Retriever character. Such actions should be penalized according to their significance.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Welcome to the forum. We will happily answer any questions you have.

You picked the wrong breed go be a guard dog. It is just not in Goldens. They love everyone generally. Goldens that display the behaviors you are looking for to guard are not normal.

American Kennel Club - Golden Retriever - Scroll down to temperament.

Buddy will bark and whine to greet people but his whole body is wiggling when he sees people not treatening at all. My Yorkies are better watch dogs than Buddy will ever be.

Where did you get your puppy from? Did you look into the breed at all before you got him?

Golden are wonderful family members but not guard dogs. Obedience training is a great idea for you and your puppy.

You could train him speak.


----------



## wsisu

Thank you all for the replies

This dog was given to me in a short notice from a friend's friend, and because I'm a first time owner (didn't really do any research beforehand), I only know this now that golden retriever isn't supposed to be guard dogs.

What are my options then, should I try to return this dog to that person (who I don't know personally), or maybe get second dog in the guard dog breed, like a german shepherd? Will they get along?


----------



## Lucky Penny

Like everyone else said, goldens are not guard dogs. They may bark when people come on by, but the worse they would ever do once they meet someone, is give them way to many kisses or tail wags. 

Goldens make great pets, but if your truely want a dog that is scary and will make people not want to come near it, research other breeds.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Why do you want a guard dog? Do you live in an unsafe neighborhood or have thugs and hoodlums as neighbors? If not, then you should probably keep the golden and learn what a true pleasure dog ownership is when the dog you've got is a loving companion. Go to training classes to learn how to best train your dog and for the bonding experience. Goldens are so friendly and welcoming of most people that you will likely make some new friends as a result of owning a golden.


----------



## cubbysan

Goldens get along and love other dogs. I think adding another dog, possibly a GSD would be a great idea they are good watch dogs, or a good guardian dog would be a great pyrenees, I have had both breeds. Just do your research on what traits you do and don't want in a breed. With a German shepherd, it is very important that it is well bred from a good reputable breeder, the badly bred ones can have aggression problems.


----------



## toliva

wsisu said:


> Thank you all for the replies
> 
> This dog was given to me in a short notice from a friend's friend, and because I'm a first time owner (didn't really do any research beforehand), I only know this now that golden retriever isn't supposed to be guard dogs.
> 
> What are my options then, should I try to return this dog to that person (who I don't know personally), or maybe get second dog in the guard dog breed, like a german shepherd? Will they get along?


If you have the means to get a second dog, definitely keep the golden. He won't be a guard dog, but he will be the best friend you ever had. 

A GSD can give you what you are looking for, and YES absolutely the two will get along. Some of our puppy's best friends are GSDs. There is young one who frequents the dog park that he wrestles with for at least an hour at a time.

Definitely find a good GSD breeder - maybe join a good GSD forum and find out more info about training. You will need obedience classes with both dogs.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Our Penny is very responsive to EVERY thing that goes on outside. Sometimes I think the neighbors must feel sorry for us because she barks at EVERYTHING...the maillady, UPS trucks (even the one that don't stop), she barks at the neighbors, cats, other dogs. I swear she can hear it when a cat on the next street wakes up and stretches. The good news is that she alerts but doesn't go on and on about it.

We facilitated this by getting her excited (not hard with her!) when she looked at something. We'd raise the pitch of our voices and say "Look! Who's out there? Is there sombody there?" Then when she started to bark alerts, we'd rush to the window and reinforce it. Now when she's outside, she'll bark an alert and then look to the window to make sure we're warned. She also alerts when she's in the house. Her favorite resting spots on on the bed in the front bedroom and the sofa in the living room...both with good views of the street.

If your pup is really laid back and relaxed, it may never get to a level of excitement where it alerts you to people outside.

Your Golden will probably NEVER defend a member of the family. About the most you can expect is that nobody will ever sneak up on you.


----------



## mrmooseman

Moose will bark if someone knocks on the door. Or if we're having our morning snuggles and someone interupts us! lol. Clearly if we were getting robbed, the only things the robbers have to worry about is this 90 pound dog rubbing his toys in their face. lol


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

We did get robbed years ago...b & e....and we suspect our Golden Polly was hit or kicked. She was clearly frightened for a day or two after.

Thank God, they didn't kill her.


----------



## Dexter12

buhahaha I'm sorry but a golden as a guard dog? :bowl:


----------



## MikaTallulah

wsisu said:


> Thank you all for the replies
> 
> This dog was given to me in a short notice from a friend's friend, and because I'm a first time owner (didn't really do any research beforehand), I only know this now that golden retriever isn't supposed to be guard dogs.
> 
> What are my options then, should I try to return this dog to that person (who I don't know personally), or maybe get second dog in the guard dog breed, like a german shepherd? Will they get along?


Why do you need a guard dog? Buy an alarm system for your home or move if you are that fearful. Take self defense class, etc.

IMO- A first time dog owner should not have a power breed or guard dog. Guard dogs take a lot of work to train and own- Training is on going. They are not a decision to have that should ever be taken lightly or spur of the moment. You need to find the right training place/program and breeder- Not just any dog you can get your hands on.


----------



## Aislinn

I would turn the puppy into rescue and do some research for the breed that might fit what you want and the lifestyle you have. Rescue will make sure the dog gets a very good home. Do make sure you do the research on what breeds you might be interested in. Working dog breeds are not always the best for first time dog owners. A smaller dog that is easier to live with will bark and alert you to anyone coming near your house or apartment.


----------



## Capt Jack

You don't need to hear it again my advise is if your gonna give up the Golden do it soon you'll quickly fall in love & have a great BFF.If you do give him/her up let us help you find a rescue as it sounds like the folks you got the pup from just wanted rid of it you might miss place it again.Good luck


----------



## Mssjnnfer

mrmooseman said:


> Clearly if we were getting robbed, the only things the robbers have to worry about is this 90 pound dog rubbing his toys in their face. lol


LMAO! This is so our dogs too. "Hey, uh... before you leave with that TV, you wanna play a quick game of fetch?"


----------



## Karen2

Sierra didn't start to alert us for almost 2 years after we got her (about 4 years old).
She is not a barker, so it might be just some time, a 6 month old is still a puppy.
Make no mistake, sometimes just having the dog is a good deterrent, Goldens are not guard dogs, but I don't think anyone would mess with me with them around.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Any questions I would have asked have been asked so gotta wait on the OP before more advice........


----------



## newport

Is this poster for real???? I think not


----------



## Lucky Penny

I just can not think of the many of times people have looked at my goldens and said "Awww! Can I pet your dog!?" I never once have heard someone say "Stay away from that dog", or "that dog looks mean".


----------



## lgnutah

When Brooks had his Gentle Leader on, someone did step back and ask "Is that a muzzle?"
Brooks never barked at anything until he was about 1.5 yrs old and stayed at a farm where the dogs ran along the fence and barked at approaching cars. After that, he adopted that same behavior at home-each night before bed he checks out the perimeter of our property and barks at a few noises. He also will alert us when he hears a noise outside or someone knocks at the door. If he is outside and someone pulls up, he will run toward the car and his deep bark does sound pretty scary and he actually makes a growly sound which people aren't sure about. But as for being a mean guard dog, no never, not in a million years.


----------



## cory

I agree whole-heartedly that Goldens are not guard dogs but I will say that my Dakota would protect me and our kids to the death if she thought we were in danger. I was walking her one day alone and a strange man came up to me and I was very concerned by him and her demeanor went from her normal "wagging-butt, I can't wait for you to pet me" to a very stiff body with a low growl coming out. He actually looked at me and her and said "I probably shouldn't come any closer to you" and I said "I wouldn't" He walked right by her and she went right back to her normal happy go lucky self and I have never seen this behavior from her again and she has been around so many people that just come right up to her and "molest her" because she is a golden retriever and she LOVES everyone. She is by no means a guard dog and if someone were to rob us and we were not home, she would probably let them come right in but if someone were home and in danger, based on this experience I truly believe she would protect us. I don't think though that you can train a Golden to behave this way though...it is just the dog.


----------



## Jennifer1

Lucky Penny said:


> I just can not think of the many of times people have looked at my goldens and said "Awww! Can I pet your dog!?" I never once have heard someone say "Stay away from that dog", or "that dog looks mean".


I actually have a friend who is afraid of dogs. He saw Bear once and said "now that dog looks like it could bite.". Everyone around laughed, Bear was doing her whole body wag at the time.

To the OP. Do you want a guard dog or just a dog that will alert? Both my golden and lab will bark their heads off at someone at the door. They are big dogs with deep barks so they sound like something you wouldn't want to mess with. However if you saw them their whole body is wagging! If someone broke into my house when I wasn't home I suspect the dogs would greet them like long lost friends. However I have no doubt in my mind they would protect me if someone attacked me. So again, do you want an actual guard dog (not a golden!) or a dog that will alert that others are around-a golden will most likely do that-just not in an aggressive way.
By the way, I never even heard Bear bark until she was about 8 months old


----------



## Jennifer1

cory said:


> I was walking her one day alone and a strange man came up to me and I was very concerned by him and her demeanor went from her normal "wagging-butt, I can't wait for you to pet me" to a very stiff body with a low growl coming out. He actually looked at me and her and said "I probably shouldn't come any closer to you" and I said "I wouldn't" He walked right by her and she went right back to her normal happy go lucky self and I have never seen this behavior from her again.


Bear did this with me once. I had her out on a big walking path and there was a guy sitting to the side of the track, every time we walked past him she gave a low growl everyone else we came across she wanted to meet and wiggle, I took her word for it and just steered clear of that guy. I'd never heard her growl at someone before or since.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Mine bark in the window if they see someone outside. Usually they're holding a stuffy in their mouth, though, so I'm not sure how menacing they really look...


----------



## BriGuy

Lucky Penny said:


> I just can not think of the many of times people have looked at my goldens and said "Awww! Can I pet your dog!?" I never once have heard someone say "Stay away from that dog", or "that dog looks mean".


A couple of weeks ago, I was out at a reservation with Cookie for a walk. It was getting warm, so we stopped and sat on a rock to rest. A family approached and the father asked if the kids could pet Cookie. I said OK, and one boy (about 3) took 2 steps forward and stopped. He turned to me and asked if Cookie was going to eat him.  I said No, but she might lick you! 

I think because she was panting, her mouth looked scary to him.


----------



## Merlins mom

*“Golden retrievers are not bred to be guard dogs, and considering the size of their hearts and their irrepressible joy in life, they are less likely to bite than to bark, less likely to bark than to lick a hand in greeting. In spite of their size, they think they are lap dogs, and in spite of being dogs, they think they are also human, and nearly every human they meet is judged to have the potential to be a boon companion who might, at many moment, cry, "Let's go!" and lead them on a great adventure.” Dean Koontz*


----------



## dakota825

Tasha who was a Golden/German Shepard mix would sound like a killer if she didn't know you, if she did it was best buddy time. Rex didn't care, everyone was his buddy. I was asked if he would bite, I replied only if you were a bagel. He loved bagels!


----------



## Dexter12

Dex does alert me when people are around and if he's not sure of some one walking by he'll do a deep bark at them.. but if they get close enough and show promise of petting him, he's just goes into happy puppy mode.


----------



## Yuki

oh geez the first post is so like the old one i posted before. currently Yuki does bark at strangers and alerts me but other than that he is friendly. i am happy with his behavior that atleast he alerts us. honestly goldens arent guard dogs, they make the worst guard dogs ever cuz the are very friendly and loving creatures. they do alert but thats it.


----------



## rob1

> IMO- A first time dog owner should not have a power breed or guard dog.


This- very much. Unless you are planning on getting a lot of training in from folks who know what they're doing. And I mean YOU need training even more so than the dog. 

Now if you want a watch dog- a dog that will bark its head off if someone is lurking around the yard/knocking on the door? That's different. The barkiest dogs I know are the little ones- get a Chihuahua or something mixed w/one. My SiL's Chi/Rat Terrier mix is the most alert, obnoxiously barking little thing I've ever seen.

A golden may or may not end up being a barker/watch dog. Mine isn't. But you really shouldn't expect it to be a guard dog. And there are better/more reliable breeds if you want something that will bark its head off at the least hint of noise.


----------



## Pointgold

wsisu said:


> Thank you all for the replies
> 
> This dog was given to me in a short notice from a friend's friend, and because I'm a first time owner (didn't really do any research beforehand), I only know this now that golden retriever isn't supposed to be guard dogs.
> 
> What are my options then, should I try to return this dog to that person (who I don't know personally), or maybe get second dog in the guard dog breed, like a german shepherd? Will they get along?


 Frankly, as a first time owner, having a guard dog is NOT a great idea. The breeds that work well as guard dogs require experienced owners, and actually can be a liability. Rather than getting a guard dog, if you live in an environment that you feel you are at risk of break-in, get an alarm system. The Golden can be a good companion, and will alert owners if there is a situation warranting such, but is not a "guard dog" per se.


----------



## Willow52

My Hank will alert me to someone coming down our driveway but he can hardly be called a guard dog. Even so, 6 months is a little young for any breed to be considered a guard dog.


----------



## ashleylp

I agree that golden's are not at all guard dogs but I will say this: I trust remy with my life, and he knows it. He WILL bark or growl if I'm uncomfortable... He can sense it and reacts. When he was about 5-6 mos I was also wanting some type of a warning... Remy didnt ever bark! I trained him to speak and made him speak anytime someone knocked. Now, he goes crazy barking if someone is at the door. I know that response is undesireable to some but as a young lady living in a shady area I want that amount of ruckus when someone is approaching.


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin will bark if the doorbell rings.....then he goes into the bedroom to look out the window (instead of going to the door!!!)!! LOL!! Oh, and he barks at the golfers that go by but if they came into the yard he'd bring them a toy.  My big protector!


----------



## Court92890

Yea if you wanted a guard dog you should have gotten yourself a German Shepherd. My Goldens actually do bark anytime they see a stranger but as soon as the stranger approaches they are all wags and kisses. My Catahoula on the other hand lunges at people she feels are a threat. Just enjoy your Golden the way it is. They are not meant to be guard dogs they are meant to be loving companions. I think you will find that they do make the best of friends.


----------



## Deber

MikaT hit it on the nail and so did Outwest. If you want a guard dog get a toy breed. My goldens will bark then bring you a toy, butt wagging the whole time. My yorkies (George is our Mr. Don't mess with me) will prob. bite you even if you come in all smiles. The yorkies will tell us when people are around and if they don't like you will sit and stare you straight in the face or bark until your ears ring. Goldens, nope they are good for leaning on your worst enemy, will give kisses to a murderer. They think all humans are there to love. I do feel that if truly threatened they might react but have never had this happen, but I can guarantee you my 7 yorkies would be all over you if threatened! Goldens, would bring you their favorite toy and gladly share it, slobber and all with you.

I don't think you need a dog at this time until you understand fully of the breed you want and commit a lot of work to achieving this. Me, don't want guard or fighting breeds, nope rather have a slimy toy in my face and a bark at the door. Mine sound pretty scary when someone rings the doorbell and this is enough.


----------



## Aislinn

I've posted on this once already, but want to clarify something. Does the OP want a 'guard dog' or a 'watch dog'. There's a difference. I think a watch dog, one who will alert to someone there, is what the OP wants, or at least I hope so. A guard dog is a whole different story... And not something for a first time dog owner.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

My Golden doesn't bark at all when people come to the door, he stares out the window wagging his tail.

My other dog will bark and run for the door or windows if someone strange is there. She would never hurt a soul but people just seeing her is usually enough for them to run off.


----------



## tamaki52

My two golden boys will bark, but my Lab is more of the protector. Even she thinks everyone is her friend once they come to the door. Both of my goldens don't understand the word stranger. Every service person that come to our door loves all three of our dogs. Keep the golden, but if you want a guard dog you might want a shepherd or Rottie. They make good guard dogs and still will get along with your Golden.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

I believe this is a joke. Why would the op not know anything about goldens but then mention maybe he should get a german shepherd.

Anyways all goldens are different. My Cody never ever ever barked except when I pointed my finger at him For some reason he didn't like that. Wyatt on the other hand will alert me whenever someone is at or near our doors. He will start with a low growl then bark. So he is a good "watch dog".


----------



## kwhit

Chance sounds like a maniac most of the time when there's someone out front or at the door. Definitely would be intimidating if you didn't know him. But there are those times when he's sleeping and someone's out front and he just lets Lucy handle it.  She's relentless..._always_ aware of everyone around our house and _always_ is sure to tell us all about it. Da*n terrier.


----------



## 3goldens

If one has a barking dog to alert that someone is at the door, on the property, that is usually enough of a deterrent right there.

I have had GSD's "forever". All working lines. None of them were "guard" dogs, they weren't 'raised' to defend my property or myself (tho who knows if they would it's never been tested)

When someone asks me what to get for a "guard" dog, I usually suggest a rottie. They can be intimidating just by their 'looks'. I hate the term 'guard' dog Just seems to make me think of those poor dogs living in a junkyard

My shepherd doesn't have to bark or go bonkers , she just has the "look", that may make a person think twice. 

I would never suggest a shepherd or any breed for a true "guard" dog in a household, if they are ill educated in training what it takes to be a true 'protection' dog, they could be dealing with a stick of dynamite.

You don't want your dog going off on someone who just may happen to be at the wrong house, then your setting yourself up for a lawsuit/dog will pay with it's life, and you could end up penniless..


----------



## kwhit

3goldens said:


> My shepherd doesn't have to bark or go bonkers , she just has the "look", that may make a person think twice.


This made me smile. 

One time a regular customer of mine, who had a beautiful Dobie female, was in my shop one day. We were just inside the front door talking and her dog was sitting very calmly next to us. She was surrounded by a bunch of people, (men, women and kids), petting her, when this guy walked in. Her dog was on instant alert. Why? We had no idea. She sat up super straight and she stared him down the whole time he was in the store, following him with her eyes. She never got out of her sit, but her look and posture was _intense_. You could see every muscle in her body was wound tight.

He finally threw his hands up in the air and said, "I give up", and left. Right when he walked out the door, she relaxed. I'll never forget that.


----------



## 3goldens

LOL that IS funny and just what Masi will do. A person, usually a salesperson, will come to the door, she will sit next to me, the person will be yapping away all the while watching the dog, not looking ME in the eye, while Masi will be watching every move he makes to. I don't even have to 'finish saying', I'm not interested and they are outta here

Now would you wanna walk in my house with this silent beast watching you? )) (she was at the beach and had a mouthful of sand


----------



## Suni52

I would never recommend a GSD to a first time dog owner. I think that breed along with many other guard dogs require some experience in training and assertiveness under your belt so the dog won't dominate.


----------



## Yuki

I think for a first time owner a golden retriever is best. you can learn a lot and get some experience. Train and play. you will learn how to handle dogs, how to train them etc easily. goldens learn quickly and are very happy to please their owner so for a first time owners its the best dog. 

you can teach the puppy to alert you, its a simple trick. when he barks at a stranger praise him a lot and give a treat. if the doorbell rings and he barks give him a treat. this will let him learn that if he barks or alerts you he will get a treat and become a watchdog for you. 

getting a GSD or guard dog when you are a first time owner is really not good because they need proper training and handling or they may bite strangers and be too aggressive, have behavior problems like growling at your kids if the kids touch their toys etc (its an example). its not an easy task to own a guard dog. i mean any type of guard dog small or large, size doesnt matter. 

first learn and have a good experience with your golden. later you can add a guard dog if you want. the experience with a golden will come in handy when you get a guard dog i swear. 

also the looks, size and bark of a golden is enough to warn others and they will think "uh ho they have a big dog! hope it doesnt bite". many people think twice about coming over to my house cuz i have a "dog" who's bark is deep and loud enough to scare them. i cant count how many delivery guys dropped the parcels and stared at me wide eyed after yuki growled and barked. my pup is a barker but one can teach their pups to bark on cue  just few days of treats and training. 

let me add one point when push comes to shove, a golden can fight for his family. so you have nothing to worry about. they are friendly but they can be nasty and brave when the time calls for action. all dogs are the same when it comes to protecting their family or loved ones 

read this story:
"Angel" the Golden Retriever Tussles with Cougar, Saves Boy's Life : Discovery News


----------



## 3goldens

I also agree with Suni, I have had gsd's my entire life, learn something new every day and no they are not for first time dog owners in my opinion, everyone wants Rin Tin Tin and that, they are not.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Ummmm....noooooooooooooooooo!



3goldens said:


> Now would you wanna walk in my house with this silent beast watching you? )) (she was at the beach and had a mouthful of sand


----------



## LusciousLeah

Who says Golden don't make good guard dogs??? They licked the intruders to death!!!:

P/s It's very late reply but just couldn't help myself when I accidentally bump into this thread:


----------



## KathyL

I only read the first ten or so responses so I apologize if someone has already suggested surrendering this dog to a local golden retriever rescue.

I think just about all golden rescues have waiting lists so this dog would have a wonderful opportunity to be placed with someone who is looking for a golden retriever. 

I wonder (and worry) how many goldens and other dogs have been passed around like this -- it's heart breaking.


----------



## Atis

Like everyone else here I agree he'll never become a killer. However one of the more interesting things I noticed in a training book was to use the word "defend" when training "speak". Now imagine you're taking a walk and someone approaches you in what you perceive may be a threatening manner if you call out "defend!" and your dog facing that person lets out a threatening bark. Your potential aggressor may second guess their choice of victim. Now of course if they get close enough to be licked or if the tail and rear are wagging wildly they may just laugh. In which case you may just make a new friend.


----------



## Brave

FYI for anyone seeing this for the first time, it's from 2012. I'm sure the OP is long gone by now.


----------



## goldlover68

You guys are crazy! My three Golden's are very well trained 'guard dogs' anyone entering our house are quickly taken to the ground and 'licked to death'...OMG


----------



## Cpc1972

A few years back my mom was out walking with the grandkids and accidently butt dialed 911. When she got back the police were in the house. Our golden Jake just let them come right in the patio door. Lol


----------



## MeanGyrene

I disagree. It may not be in its genetics to be an aggressive dog, but when it is threatened or it's puppies are threatened, it like a totally different dog. I've seen my female golden retriever turn into a T-Rex/Crocodile/Cujo/Alien mouth one time when it's puppies were in danger. Believe it or not, female dogs aggressiveness will show when it or their puppies or people are in danger, doesn't matter the breed. A few years back, my Golden killed a coyote in our backyard to protect her puppies, she got chomped a bit, but ultimately eliminated the threat. That was the one time, I've ever seen her turn ferocious.


----------



## Megora

MeanGyrene said:


> A few years back, my Golden killed a coyote in our backyard to protect her puppies, she got chomped a bit, but ultimately eliminated the threat. That was the one time, I've ever seen her turn ferocious.


Why was she and her puppies left out there to fend for themselves at night? That is animal neglect.


----------



## Peri29

Actually, I would propose you to surrender your Golden to a rescue group . People here can suggest you one. Although goldens are best as the 1st dog , I do not think you will be able to train both a German Shepherd as a guard dog and a GR together although they get along well. It needs time, money, dedication and lots of attention & love. I do not know where you live but if you do not have at home millions of dollars hidden somewhere or people with gun around I do not see to own a dog ESPECIALLY with guard instincts. Any dog, any breed need love, attention, training. I would never endanger a dog's life in a garden if there are horrible people around in the neighbourhood. They can attack the dog, poison the dog, shoot the dog. I cannot compromise the life of an animal in order to protect myself. My role here on the planet is to protect them because they are already in danger due to heartless people who just maltreat them , abandon them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Why was she and her puppies left out there to fend for themselves at night? That is animal neglect.


Not necessarily, perhaps in the eye of the beholder. But according to some State Laws, all you need to do is provide food, water and shelter. 

Not something I would do or what a majority of the members here would do.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Just a note...this thread is 5 years old (2012), therefore I doubt if the OP ( with only 2 posts) is still around to see any responses.

My guess a troll. 

I think it's wonderful though at those who chimed in took the time and cared enough to respond. 

I agree with Kate though, anyone who leaves a mother GR outside with their pups unattended, is irresponsible, regardless of what any law states.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> I agree with Kate though, anyone who leaves a mother GR outside with their pups unattended, is irresponsible, regardless of what any law states.


I did say, not something I would do or a majority of the members here would do.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I did say, not something I would do or a majority of the members here would do.


I know you did...I was just agreeing with you both


----------

